# R3D - R3D Resources



## System (2 May 2013)

VGP Corporation Limited was formerly known as Verticon Group Limited.

http://www.vgpcorp.com


----------



## System (12 January 2016)

*Re: R3D - Redchip International*

On January 8th, 2016, VGP Corporation Limited (VGP) changed its name and ASX code to Redchip International Limited (R3D).


----------



## System (13 December 2016)

On December 13th, 2016, Redchip International Limited changed its name to R3D Global Limited.


----------



## System (1 February 2021)

On February 1st, 2021, R3D Global Limited changed its name to R3D Resources Limited.


----------



## greggles (22 July 2021)

R3D has been re-instated to official quotation today and a lot has happened since it was suspended from trading in March last year.









						R3D Resources leaps into copper space with acquisition of prospective Queensland projects
					

R3D Resources (ASX: R3D) is jumping on the copper bandwagon to take advantage of its optimistic outlook, with a $4.25 million IPO to acquire a portfolio of assets in Queensland’s north.




					smallcaps.com.au
				




The company is looking in much better shape now. It has firmed up its exploration plans and is in a much better cash and asset position. Market cap is around $21 million.

Not a bad time to start trading again with copper and gold both doing well.


----------

